# I pounced on another Enco 20% off sale!



## coolidge (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's the latest care package from Enco, a made in USA oil can for the lathe, a set of transfer punches, a vise handle for my Kurt, and a .0001 precision Mitutoyo test indicator to replace the CHINA one that broke the 8th time I used it.




This vise handle is really nice and was not too expensive.




I purchased the full kit on the Mitutoyo, it was already on sale and the 20% sale brought it down to $116.




Here's a close up of the dial




I grabbed this set of transfer punches while I was at it.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 18, 2015)

My Spellmaco through punches are well worth the purchase.
For larger holes I've turned and bored a sleeve to fit the 1/2inch.
Works great.

Dial indicator .0001!
Cool....


Daryl
MN


----------



## coolidge (Jan 18, 2015)

Uglydog said:


> My Spellmaco through punches are well worth the purchase.
> For larger holes I've turned and bored a sleeve to fit the 1/2inch.
> Works great.
> 
> ...



Your sleeve idea is great, I am so stealing that!


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bought one those oil cans myself. Very disappointed in the quality of the gooseneck. Basically glued on. Mine broke first time I touched it. Can't solder it back on either, the steel is very poor. Made in USA just ain't what it used to be, eh?
Still tough to beat those 20% off deals though


----------



## coolidge (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, I have thrown away as many oil cans as I have kept. Its sad the one I use most is the 25 cent plastic bottle that came with my G4003G lathe.


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 20, 2015)

Another 20% off + free shipping today at ENCO too. I'm $250 poorer than an hour ago!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 20, 2015)

marcusp323 said:


> Bought one those oil cans myself. Very disappointed in the quality of the gooseneck. Basically glued on. Mine broke first time I touched it. Can't solder it back on either, the steel is very poor. Made in USA just ain't what it used to be, eh?
> Still tough to beat those 20% off deals though



I got one of those Goldenrod oil cans too, my flex spout also leaked like crazy. Very disappointed as these are supposedly USA made. I filled all the leaky areas with clear silicone, it no longer leaked to the point where the can would sit in a pool of oil but I was still not happy with it. Finally I replaced the flex spout with a fixed spout & it solved the leaking.

It's a shame there are no quality US made oil cans still being made anymore. If there still is I have not found one yet & I'm tired of being disappointed so I stopped looking. My $2 clear plastic HF ones work better than all the oil cans I've had & best of all they don't leak. The smaller Goldenrod with the case hardened trigger works ok & I have Vactra #4 in it, I'm just not a fan of those types of triggers. Lucky none of my Goldenrods have leaky canisters like some have reported. I do like the tips on the fixed spout Goldenrods though.








marcusp323 said:


> Another 20% off + free shipping today at ENCO too. I'm $250 poorer than an hour ago!



Yup, got to love Enco's 20% + free shipping days! I ordered me yet another Noga holder & a Starrett tap wrench.


----------



## Brandon1 (Jan 20, 2015)

They got me for $230. I wish this stuff was cheaper.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got the transfer punches as well.  My HF set wouldn'twork in balsa wood!


----------

